
Show HN: Easy State: Simple, Balanced State Management for React with ES6 Proxies - thenewestkid
https://github.com/solkimicreb/react-easy-state
======
thenewestkid
Easy State provides a healthy balance of local and global state management in
a simple, scalable way. It consists of two functions only with no hidden
complexities. Please give it a try if you have 5 minutes to spare (:

